
Why you can’t say no to chocolate and why you’ll always start your diet tomorrow - goncalogordo
https://medium.com/@goncalogordo/why-you-cant-say-no-to-chocolate-and-why-you-ll-always-start-your-diet-tomorrow-4eab5d82dbf7
======
eesmith
I'll summarize it as "because your body, as the result of evolution, yearns
for energy-dense foods."

Thing is, I read this article thinking it might try to explain why I have a
much harder time saying no to _chocolate_ than to other sweet treats.

This model is also too simplistic. It does not explain why don't I eat sugar
straight from the bag.

Overall, a disappointingly pedestrian read.

